# A real quick question--wobbly tegu?



## Moondust (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello all! It has been a LONG time since I've been on here (maybe about a year now?). In any case, let me go through a quick run through.

I've got a 3 year old female argentine black and white tegu that I got from Bobby. She's healthy, large, and in charge(Actually I feel like shes small for her age but eats like a cow). In any case, shes in a 6 x3 x 3 set up with cypress mulch and a 120 watt MVB. She has a screen top (though 3/4 is covered by towel) and has a monsoon mister in there.

The past two winters she hibernated. For a LONG time. from November to April. This year is the first time she has not hibernated. She fed strong, active, ect. At the beginning of march she "slowed down". Coming out to bask maybe three hours and sleeping for the rest. Weened herself off food as well. Last week she ate a plate of chicken gizzards/hearts, but thats about it. Also had a couple dubia tonight that she decided to chase down. In any case, shes urating/pooping like normal. No sneezing, nose mucus/bubbles, and pink flickering tongue. I let her out to roam in my tegu proofed reptile room, and she seemed pretty alert. Just a little, wobbly and a bit more slow moving.

Do people generally see their tegus "wobbly" when they start to come out of brumation? Shes never slowed down, but full out stopped during the winter season. And when she comes out she comes out with FIRE. Ready to go! Now she just seemed to be slowed down, kinda like in slow motion?

Im just curious, does this sound typical to tegus who "Chill down" rather than full out hibernate?

I guess I might be paranoid. Just seeing if this is typical behavior or if a vet visit is in order.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 22, 2013)

_What are her temps and what does her diet consist of?_


----------



## Moondust (Apr 23, 2013)

Her basking spot is 105 with the cool side being 78-80. I feed her a mixed diet getting different stuff every week so it's a mixture of: ground turkey, ground beef, chicken hearts/gizzards, chicken livers, chicken breast, shrimp, white fish, Dubia, I try to mix veggies/fruit in there but she generally will not touch it. Her food is dusted twice a week with calcium with d3, and dusted with calcium without d3 3 times a week and a multi vitamin twice a week.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Apr 23, 2013)

Raise her basking temps up a bit and see if that helps. A lot of people, including myself are keeping their basking surface temps are 115-120 with great results.May want to add some whole prey into her diet too just in case its any early signs of potential mbd.


----------



## Moondust (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmm, alright will do! I just bought a 150 watt halogen bulb so ill put that on there. I have some day old baby chickens I can see if she'll eat.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 23, 2013)

_Why are you using both calcium with and without D3? Without d3 is fine usually __preferred. Also how much calcium are you adding to the meat? The usual recommendation is around 1 tablespoon per 1 lb of meat._


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 24, 2013)

It's a matter of preference, I'm sure. I use calcium w D sometimes and w/o D sometimes.


----------



## Moondust (Apr 24, 2013)

I like to put in some extra d3. Not enough to over dose but enough to give a boost. Like Laura said, It's a preference of mine. I put extra d3 in all my reptiles' diet. I know I'm not over dosing on anything calcium wise, I have more reptiles than a tegu so I'm used to the dosages/proper amounts . 

I upped her temps to 115 instead of 105. And I guess I'll just monitor her for a while longer and bring in a fecal sample. She hasn't had one in forever anyway .


----------

